# Stacking rings



## HappyAngel

Anyone have Tiffany's celebration/stacking ring???  I would love to see pictures!!!   If you have some, please post!!  Thank you


----------



## kathyinjapan

Just the one..


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Beautiful ring, but I want to see modeling photos of the Micro Pave Metro Ring...I am thinking of purchasing this and would love to see it on the finger.


----------



## barcreperie

chinkee21 said:


> ^^ Beautiful ring, but I want to see modeling photos of the Micro Pave Metro Ring...I am thinking of purchasing this and would love to see it on the finger.


 
I was captivated by the Micro Pave rings on the Tiffany site, but when I saw them in person, immediately lost interest.  They don't go with other celebration rings - they are too thin and too flat to the finger.  They are very delicate looking.  They may strike your fancy, but I'd advise you go to a store and try one on.  I have other celebration rings and even the SA thought the Metro ring didn't go with the celebration rings, not by a long shot.


----------



## chinkee21

barcreperie said:


> I was captivated by the Micro Pave rings on the Tiffany site, but when I saw them in person, immediately lost interest.  They don't go with other celebration rings - they are too thin and too flat to the finger.  They are very delicate looking.  They may strike your fancy, but I'd advise you go to a store and try one on.  I have other celebration rings and even the SA thought the Metro ring didn't go with the celebration rings, not by a long shot.



I've actually already tried it on IRL, and I agree, they don't go well with other celebration rings, I actually want to wear them together with my e-ring and possible my wedding band after I get married, of course! I saw them on Eva Longoria and it looked gorgeous! i am not sure if the eternity ring she has is Tiffany's though..


----------



## barcreperie

Chinkee, are you sure that's an eternity ring she's wearing in that picture?  It looks like a plain white gold or platinum band to me...


----------



## chinkee21

^^ I'm pretty sure I read it somewhere here that it was, here are a couple others:

Avril Lavigne's






Sandra Bullock's


----------



## evekitti

Sorry, this is off topic, but I really need to say this:

chinkee21, your avatar is drop dead gorgeous!!! Is that your ring?


----------



## chinkee21

^^ I WISH!  

It's only my dream ring. :shame: I saw it in an auction book, it's 12.13 carats. Starting bid was US$2.25M


----------



## mjlover1977

i love love love Avril's stack! I hope to stack like that one day ...


----------



## Swanky

Avril's and Kate Beckinsale's stacks are my insipration to wanting to 'collect' different shapes, sizes and color stone bands!


----------



## bextasy

very nice!


----------



## cakegirl

I am getting a diamond band for my engagement ring. I am either getting this one or another very similar one:
http://www.bluenile.com/diamond-eternity-ring-platinum_7823

What sort of bands would look best stacked with this? I will initially stack it with one wedding band and then eventually add another. What contrasting looks would work? channel set? different shaped diamond? Can anyone recommend thin bands that would complement this one?


----------



## Swanky

link doesn't work for me 
Can you post the pic?


----------



## cakegirl

I always have trouble posting bluefly links. I hope this works.
www.bluenile.com/diamond-eternity-ring-platinum_7823


----------



## Christiflora

http://www.bluenile.com/diamond-eternity-ring-platinum_7823


----------



## Swanky

links break I guess  still don't work for me.


----------



## Christiflora

Still does not work.
Here is a photo of it.

Prong-Set Diamond Garland Eternity Ring
in Platinum (2.5 ct. tw.)

"This stunning eternity ring features round diamonds prong-set in pairs and singles to create a continuous band of brilliance around the finger. The ring profile sits low to the finger, making it easy to wear along side your choice of engagement ring settings. 

Price:Starting at $4,450 "


----------



## cakegirl

Thank you!


----------



## Christiflora

Based on a 2.1-ct eternity band of 10-pt melees (21x0.10), I am guessing that the melees of this 2.5-ct  Garland ring are around 5-pt for smaller melees and 10-pt for larger melees.  The diameter of a 5-pt melee is about 2.4mm.  Two of the 5-pt melees stacked together will have a width of about 5mm for the ring.  The diameter of a 0.5 ct is about 5.2mm.  Therefore, I imagine the size of the Garland eternity band be quite substantial.  It is like wearing an eternity ring made of 0.5-ct diamonds.  Therefore, I think you can wear the Garland ring alone.  Anything added to it will be too much and may detract the beauty of this eternity band.

The diamonds in my WB are over 0.4 carats, and I am wearing mine by itself.  No additinal bands for me.  If I do, I would be very careful about the height and diamond melees of the stacked bands and make sure that the diamonds from both stacked bands are not damaging adjacent diamonds and metal.


----------



## Swanky

if you want to stack bands, I'd go thinner and sort of basic 
like the super thin one in my avatar on the bottom of my stack

<-------


----------



## cakegirl

The garland eternity is 4.6 mm. I would like to stack it with thin bands roughly 2-2.5 mm.


----------



## Christiflora

How about a scattered diamond band?  Unfortunately, the thinnest one is 3 mm.  Don't know if it is too wide.  I know 2mm band would be ideal.

I think the scattered band is plain enough to complement the busy/flashy/blingy Garland, but still has some diamond melees to make the band less boring.

The scattered diamond band is the bottom ring in the photo.


----------



## cakegirl

Those are both good ideas. I was looking at a very thin channel set baguette eternity ring too. Swanky, can you give details or a link on you band? I can't blow it up big enough to see details.


----------



## Christiflora

How about the 2mm "Honey" bead-set eternity band?


----------



## Swanky

that one of mine is teeny - I wanted VERY delicate, only 1.3 mm, and it's my favorite one, here's more pics:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/update-pg-6-picking-out-bling-y-band-481414-6.html


----------



## skyqueen

Swanky...you are the QUEEN of stacked rings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swanky

nooooo! I want more!!!  Seriously, totally addicted, I still want one w/ emeralds, one w/ rubies, pink sapphires, etc. . . . :shame:


----------



## onegirlcreative

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> that one of mine is teeny - I wanted VERY delicate, only 1.3 mm, and it's my favorite one, here's more pics:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/update-pg-6-picking-out-bling-y-band-481414-6.html



i love your stacks, swanky, and of course, your gorgeous ring, as well! beautiful.

i agree that the small, thin eternity band looks so elegant by itself with your e-ring. i love it. so simple and elegant.


----------



## onegirlcreative

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> nooooo! I want more!!!  Seriously, totally addicted, I still want one w/ emeralds, one w/ rubies, pink sapphires, etc. . . . :shame:



oooh...maybe with christmas coming up soon, your husband will surprise you with just that. i guess we'll see after the holidays!


----------



## Swanky

poor dude, I can't imagine he will, LOL!
I pretty much am the maker of things happening in this house!


----------



## onegirlcreative

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> poor dude, I can't imagine he will, LOL!
> *I pretty much am the maker of things happening in this house!*



yeah, welcome to my world. i imagine that's pretty much in most households these days. lol

kind of like when we were ready to get my cartier love bracelet, i was the one that did the research. men!


----------



## cakegirl

I am picking out my own engagement and wedding ring-he just said, let me know when you find what you want. I'm also planning the elopement, honeymoon and reception when we return. I like it that way!


----------



## cakegirl

I found one that I think would be perfect. I love Michael B, but I think the prices are out of control! Can anyone suggest an alternative?
http://www.pearlmansjewelers.com/jewelry-designers/michael-b-jewelry/rings/54P1/35/


----------



## tillie46

Hi Swanky, I saw this thread on stacking bands, and I've been completely addicted for about 35 years.  Since I don't have very tapered fingers, thin rings don't look good on my hands.  I have always stacked my rings because it gives a much wider appearance, and my knuckles don't stand out as much.  If I can take some pictures of my rings, I'll post all the different ways I wear them.  That's what I like the best...is that you can switch them around, and they look like totally different rings!!!!!


----------



## Molls

cakegirl said:


> I found one that I think would be perfect. I love Michael B, but I think the prices are out of control! Can anyone suggest an alternative?
> http://www.pearlmansjewelers.com/jewelry-designers/michael-b-jewelry/rings/54P1/35/


 

Cakegirl, I saw this band in person and it's just gorgeous! You wouldn't go wrong with this beauty .


----------



## tillie46

I've been wearing and collecting stacking bands for 37 years, since I got married.  I hope you can see that my wedding bands are square.  I find them to be the most comfortable.  These are some of the ways I switch my rings around to make them look totally different.  I'm so sorry that the pictures are a little fuzzy..........I'm really trying!    Just below: L-R....My wedding bands..5 square bands/3 bands with princess cut diamonds.  Second picture...gold bands used as end guards.  Third picture Tiffany square ring with square diamond quards.  Lower left photo: Gucci Cigar band with Gucci guards.  Another way of wearing my wedding band.....center ring with diamonds, and gold square guards


----------



## tillie46

I can't believe they uploaded!!!!!  I'm so shocked...........now if I could just get them to be clearer!!!!    

L-R  Steven Lagos 18K Gold with silver(3 rings) Center: Steven Lagos sapphire guard. Diamond center ring, and Ruby guard.(3Rings)  Right picture: Combo of Steven Lagos rings (5 rings)  

Bottom pictures same except Citrine ring with diamond and gold square guards (5 rings)


----------



## tillie46

I'm on a roll..................

L-R  Square gold guards and square diamond guards...Center ring is an antique Lapis Rectangular ring with diamonds in center.

Center ring is Steven Lagos Citrine with diamonds...also shown with it are two square gold guards, and two gold diamond guards.

Right side ring is Steven Lagos Peridot with diamonds ..also shown are four square diamond guards.

Bottom ring is my wedding band shown on my finger.      I hope you like the pictures!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onegirlcreative

omg, tillie, your stackables are gorgeous! love the yellow gold, too! nice collection.


----------



## tillie46

Here are two more rings that I play around with.  The one on the left is a Steven Lagos, black onyx with diamonds , with four square yellow gold and diamond guards.

The second ring is an antique wedding band from the 20's, and on either end..........you guessed it, yellow gold guards!    :yahoo

The ring on the left has five separate rings...............the one on the right has three separate rings


----------



## Swanky

sweet Tillie! Those are fantastic! I hope my collection grows!


----------



## skyqueen

Wow, Tillie...fabulous collection. So lovely and UNIQUE!!!


----------



## tillie46

Thanks everyone.........I wish the pictures would have been clearer!


----------



## tillie46

Because I have so many ring guards, and stacking bands, this is how I keep them, so I have easy access to them.  They are really mix and match, so to do that, I have to see them all at once........then make my decision.  For those of you that don't like to keep your rings in little boxes or bags, I think this is a pretty good solution.  Also, checkout my post in the "statement necklace" thread, to see how I keep all my necklaces and earrings.  It's so much easier to choose jewelry when it's directly in front of you!


----------



## tillie46

This is also a way to keep track of so many individual bands, as they can get missplaced so easily


----------



## tillie46

Sorry for the double post........I hope you like the pictures


----------



## onegirlcreative

tillie46 said:


> This is also a way to keep track of so many individual bands, as they can get missplaced so easily



this is so cool. it's like i'm at the jewelry counter and i'm picking out my favorite rings! good display.

where did you find it?

p.s. your rings are gorgeous, too! beautiful collection.


----------



## tillie46

Onegirlcreative.......I got the ring holder, along with necklace and earring stands at a jewelry supply wholesaler.  They are very inexpensive, and they make my life sooooo much easier, and organized!


----------



## Swanky

AWESOME Tillie!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg i so agree swanky!! 

beyond amazing!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

Beautiful stacking ring collection! Please try to post a picture of your e-ring that I think you got 2 years ago.


----------



## snowshiro

How do you know whether two eternity bands are the same depth/height off the finger?  I would want the next one I get to lie flush with the one I already have... anyone know how to figure this out?  Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

try them on?


----------



## Bagaday

^^About the only way to do it.  Especially if you want the one to be flush with the other.  Good Luck.


----------



## nancypants

my husband called the jeweler and ordered the same one....


----------



## Swanky

same one?


----------



## mangowife

same one as the one she already had, perhaps?  so that she'd be sure that they'd sit well together?


----------



## Swanky

OP only has 3 posts. . .  the other 2 are about watches.  I'm so confused! LOL!


----------



## snowshiro

sorry for the confusions?  I have too many watches, not enough jewelry so I think my questions make sense together sort of   I think looking at your beautiful things is going to start new "needs" for me


----------



## Swanky

no, I was confused about nancypants post


----------



## canyongirl

I love this post!  Anyone else have any pictures of Tiffany celebration stacks?  I would love to get a couple to go with my e-ring.  I love the look of Kate Beckinsale and Avril's stacks.  I'd love to recreate something like that.


----------



## HappyAngel

I have collected a few Tiffany celebration rings after I started this thread.  I will try to post pictures this weekend.


----------



## ame

I have seen Sandra Bullocks in closer images, and they are knife-edge micropave from what I could see. They were AWESOME.


----------



## surfergirljen

Chiming in here because I was JUST making my "wish list" of stacking rings! I have the same one KathyinJapan has and the same engagement ring (we're Tiffany sisters!) and love it! Was just wearing it on my right hand yesterday to see if I like the feel. I'd love to get another 3.5 mm diamond one as an anniversary band and one with pink saphires/diamonds for my little girls to wear on my right hand. They are so pretty! My friend at work has 3 together (the swing one and two others) and they're gorgeous!

I agree - when trying on wedding bands I tried the micro pave and Metro ones and they're very small... didn't seem like they had enough impact. Gorgeous though! 

And I have to say if you are thinking of an eternity band, I'd go Tiffany's - had my original wedding band made by an independant and had a rash on my finger for 4 years that wouldn't go away ... had seen a dermatologist and everything... turns out the ring was just poorly designed, the diamonds were left too "rough" on the edges or something (I mean they were round but not set well) and it was constantly scratching/irritating me! My Tiffany one is like heaven on a finger... blissfully comfortable and SO sparkly!!! 

Let's keep this one going I'd looove to see other Tiffany stacks to get ideas!!! If you try one on pls model it here!


----------



## Babilu

Here's my band (which I shouldn't be wearing yet...oppssiii!). It's the 3mm from Tiffany. Engagement ring also from Tiffany.

and this one is the one I wish to get once we have our first baby (in a few years)..hopefully a daughter so I can pass it down to her:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP02092&mcat=148204&cid=287462&search_params=s+5-p+8-c+287462-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## neverenoughbags

I've got this celebration band as my wedding band:

3.9mm platinum from Tiffany.






I want this one next....

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+jazz+ring&search=1


----------



## surfergirljen

Lovely!!! I want the swing one - the thicker one... and like 4 others... sigh!


----------



## Nutcracker

Here are my 2 celebrations rings, one from the Legacy and one from the Swing collection, but I want (always) more, of course


----------



## canyongirl

So beautiful Nutcracker!  TFS.


----------



## Nutcracker

canyongirl said:


> So beautiful Nutcracker!  TFS.



Thank you! My little rings are so shy in this TPF world of the 2 and 3 carat diamonds


----------



## surfergirljen

Nutcracker said:


> Here are my 2 celebrations rings, one from the Legacy and one from the Swing collection, but I want (always) more, of course



OMG you know what? I think you have the perfect  combination!! Don't ever think they are small - they are stunning - I think I want exactly what you have!! So good to see it modelled, thanks so much for the pics! Great choices!!!


----------



## Nutcracker

*Surfergirljen*, thanks a lot!


----------



## surfergirljen

Nutcracker said:


> *Surfergirljen*, thanks a lot!



You're so welcome! 

I guess I should post mine! I kind of "forgot" I had a "celebration" ring from Tiffany's as I kind of think of it as a "wedding band", but it's the 2.2 mm shared setting one!


----------



## Nutcracker

surfergirljen said:


> You're so welcome!
> 
> I guess I should post mine! I kind of "forgot" I had a "celebration" ring from Tiffany's as I kind of think of it as a "wedding band", but it's the 2.2 mm shared setting one!



OMG, this set is gorgeous!! Tehy are beautiful.    You are lucky! Do you have a modelling pics?

(I don't have any "classic" engagement ring. We didn't have money to buy one when my husband engaged me , I got the Legacy celebration ring for the 1st anniversary of our engagement -- so I always say it's my engagement ring     )


----------



## surfergirljen

YAY I'm getting one!!

DH said I could get one for our anniversary since I just got a big bonus and put a huge chunk on the mortgage ... yayayayayay!!!

I'm getting the shared setting one, the 3mm 1.3 carat one with 7 stones - which is PERFECT since we've been married lucky 7 years this July 31! Kind of poetic!!

I'd only dreamed of getting one for either my 40th b-day in a few years OR our 10th - also in a few years - but now I can save for something else for then and get this now!!

my size is on order - will post when I get it!!

I'm going to wear it on my right hand, 4th finger.


----------



## HappyAngel

surfergirljen said:


> YAY I'm getting one!!
> 
> DH said I could get one for our anniversary since I just got a big bonus and put a huge chunk on the mortgage ... yayayayayay!!!
> 
> I'm getting the shared setting one, the 3mm 1.3 carat one with 7 stones - which is PERFECT since we've been married lucky 7 years this July 31! Kind of poetic!!
> 
> I'd only dreamed of getting one for either my 40th b-day in a few years OR our 10th - also in a few years - but now I can save for something else for then and get this now!!
> 
> my size is on order - will post when I get it!!
> 
> 
> I'm going to wear it on my right hand, 4th finger.


*
Congrats on your new ring!!  I also want to have the 7 stones one, but I went to the Tiffany website..it said the 3 mm 7 stones is 0.91 ct.  I think 0.91 ct is a bit small for me...how can you get a 1.3 ct for the 3 mm?  Do you have to special order it?  *


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey Happy Angel!

At the store they showed me a .80 carat one for $5500 (I THINK!) and a 1.2 or 1.3 carat one for $7500. (you might be right it might be the 3.5 mm one)  Here are the skew numbers and prices in CND dollars:


> sku 16026352 $5150.00 (.56 carats)
> slu 17046179 $7550.00 (this was the 1.2 or 1.3 carat one)

I was SURE I saw a .90 one at the store too but can't find it on the website either! 

OH they do have one for .91 on the website for $7500:

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item...6-ri+-ni+1-t&selectedsku=17046055&mcat=148204

I guess like all diamond rings the price will vary depending on the diamond quality so maybe there is some variance on the price/sizing. 

I'm sure you could order it over the phone or through one of the stores! Not sure why that size isn't on the website!


----------



## HappyAngel

surfergirljen said:


> Hey Happy Angel!
> 
> At the store they showed me a .80 carat one for $5500 (I THINK!) and a 1.2 or 1.3 carat one for $7500. (you might be right it might be the 3.5 mm one)  Here are the skew numbers and prices in CND dollars:
> 
> 
> > sku 16026352 $5150.00 (.56 carats)
> > slu 17046179 $7550.00 (this was the 1.2 or 1.3 carat one)
> 
> I was SURE I saw a .90 one at the store too but can't find it on the website either!
> 
> OH they do have one for .91 on the website for $7500:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item...6-ri+-ni+1-t&selectedsku=17046055&mcat=148204
> 
> I guess like all diamond rings the price will vary depending on the diamond quality so maybe there is some variance on the price/sizing.
> 
> I'm sure you could order it over the phone or through one of the stores! Not sure why that size isn't on the website!



Thanks for the info!!  I am also from Canada, but I live in Edmonton & it doesn't actually have a Tiffany store.  They have a small counter at my local Holt Renfrew, but the diamond selection is very limited.  I think 0.91 is too small for me as I currently own the 0.56 ct 7 stone shared setting band.  I want a thicker band with bigger diamonds.  I think the 1.2 - 1.3 ct is perfect for me!!!  Which store did you purchase it from?  I am thinking of calling one of the store to see if they are willing to ship it to me....I hope they only charge me 5% tax as I live in Alberta.  Thank you so much for sharing the SKU # & the price    I love Tiffany diamond as my ring is very sparkly even it's only 0.56 ct.  Please post pictures when you get your lovely ring!


----------



## Nutcracker

surfergirljen said:


> YAY I'm getting one!!
> 
> DH said I could get one for our anniversary since I just got a big bonus and put a huge chunk on the mortgage ... yayayayayay!!!
> 
> I'm getting the shared setting one, the 3mm 1.3 carat one with 7 stones - which is PERFECT since we've been married lucky 7 years this July 31! Kind of poetic!!
> 
> I'd only dreamed of getting one for either my 40th b-day in a few years OR our 10th - also in a few years - but now I can save for something else for then and get this now!!
> 
> my size is on order - will post when I get it!!
> 
> I'm going to wear it on my right hand, 4th finger.



Wow, congrats! It's a beautiful ring! Dont't forget to post pics when the ring arrives!


----------



## LVLover

I recently have posted about purchasing a diamond tennis bracelet. Thank goodness I went to the store and tired them on, because I realized, while beautiful, at this point in my life they are not for me. I did however, try on diamond eternity bands stacked together and this is right up my alley!

I'm in the process of losing weight and have a weight loss goal of 25lbs. So I thought it would be motivating if I bought one of my bands at each 10 lb mile stone then the "grand daddy" at the completion of my goal- the grand daddy being the shared prong emerald cut.

I was only able to try on the channel set round and the round/horizontal baguette together, which I loved. I have loved the shared prong emerald forever and think this would tie the bands together nicely. All bands are from the facets collection. 

Here are the specs of each ring in order on my finger (top to bottom), total width 9.7mm:

1. channel set round .55ct/g/vvs-vs  2.6mm

2. shared prong emerald cut 3.91 ct/f-g/vvs-vs 4.4mm

3. channel set round/bag 1.01 ct/f-g/vvs-vs  2.7mm

WHAT DO YOU THINK??? I am concerned that the total width may be to wide so I've contacted facts to see if anything can be made narrower, what is a good total width of the stack?(I totally love it, however love other's opinions!)


----------



## airborne

#2!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I think the stack will look beautiful.  However, your ring finger may change sizes as you continue your weight loss journey.  So, IMHO, I would not get an eternity band, because you cannot size it.  I would get a half circle band.


----------



## LVLover

AntiqueShopper said:


> I think the stack will look beautiful.  However, your ring finger may change sizes as you continue your weight loss journey.  So, IMHO, I would not get an eternity band, because you cannot size it.  I would get a half circle band.



Good point, however no need to worry. My eternity band that was purchased prior to the 25lb weight gain still fits the same, so these should fit also. Unfortunately for me not one once of fat goes anywhere on me except my waist -- no fat hiding out in the fingers just my spare intertube --which makes buying pants/shorts/skirts a real PITA because in order to avoid muffin top I have to buy a size that makes me look like I'm storing food for the winter in my butt and thighs.


Just to clarify I'm not asking which one as I'm planning on all three Just wondering if you like the three together or if you think the total width will be to much


----------



## elizat

I like stack bands, but the width is a bit much, I think. It is personal though, but I know something that wide wouldn't be comfortable for me. Shared prong eternity bands aren't comfortable for me either. I don't have a diamond one, but a gemstone one and it starts to bother me after a few hours. Not sure if that would be an issue for you, but maybe get a gemstone one in silver (inexpensive one) to see if bothers you?


----------



## LVLover

elizat said:


> I like stack bands, but the width is a bit much, I think. It is personal though, but I know something that wide wouldn't be comfortable for me. Shared prong eternity bands aren't comfortable for me either. I don't have a diamond one, but a gemstone one and it starts to bother me after a few hours. Not sure if that would be an issue for you, but maybe get a gemstone one in silver (inexpensive one) to see if bothers you?



I have a round diamond shared prong eternity band and it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## ame

You're built just like me. I look 7mos preggers at my biggest and 5 months preggers at my smallest.  I have to buy rings to fit my knuckles.  So they're always too big.


----------



## LVLover

Been looking and I could swap out the channel set round ring for a shared prong round which would keep the caret weight the same and reduce the width by almost 1 mm. 

So here's what the stack would look like...

new band: 
 shared prong .53 ct/ f-g color/ vvs-vs 1.7mm

total width is 8.8mm


----------



## daluu

you might want to measure on your finger with a tape measure how wide it will be once you get all three. personally, i have short fingers so it would go up to my knuckle. just a thought.


----------



## givemegold

I like your first collection of stacks better. Simply elegant, without out trying hard!
**I find that 3 rings is easy to wear...it gets trickier when you want to add a 4th or 5th!


----------



## ame

my wedding band is a raphael shared prong by them, 5ish point stones and I LOVE IT. I think that with two thinner ones, or another one of the two thin shared prong with a wider one in the middle would be killer.


----------



## lovesparkles

If you have long fingers it will look really good. If your fingers are shorter then maybe you could get thinner bands.

They are beautiful!


----------



## ahertz

Have you tried a stack with these two mm sizes (9.7mm and 8.8 mm) to decide how thick you want your stack to be? Also, do you know how deep these rings measure? Have you made sure the stack would be even (as in one ring doesn't stand off your finger more than another)?


----------



## black jade

Yes, try it on.
and if you want USEFUL advice as to what the stack looks like from us, post photos with the rings on your finger, showing your whole hand.  Sending us your ring size is useless.  I have size a 6.25 finger and I have a friend who has a lot smaller finger than that--a size 4, I believe.  Yet she can wear large rings, big solitaires and stacks and I can't.  although I have long, piano playing fingers (and I do play the piano), there  is no length on my ring fingers  between the lowest knuckle and my hand.  So nothing much fits there.  Large solitaires look odd, and stacks looked jammed.  
People's hands have so many variations, we can't tell what will look nice on you without seeing it.
Good luck.


----------



## shanam

Are you planning on wearing your ER with the stacks?  If so, what is the size and how is it set?  That could make a difference in the total look.


----------



## cakegirl

Just got a new band that I wanted to add. It is the channel set one in the middle.


----------



## HYZE

Swanky - I've looked at your stacking bands with interest. Can I ask where you have got your recent ones? In particular the sapphire one?


----------



## Christiflora

cakegirl said:


> Just got a new band that I wanted to add. It is the channel set one in the middle.


 cakegirl - Very nice!  You are lucky to have long, slender fingers to accomodate 3 stacked rings, one of which is huge.  What are the widths (and melee size) of the two smalleer eternity bands (one share prong and the other channel set)?

With the metal on the side, the channel set eternity not only protects the other two rings, it also complete the look of the trio.


----------



## cakegirl

Thanks Cristiflora! When I chose the shared prong rings I didn't know that they could damage each other, but soon realized it would be best to wear something between. I just got married and he surprised me with the channel set one on our wedding day. It is perfect and I love how it completes the look. The largest band is my engagement ring. I wanted an eternity band instead of a solitaire.
Here are the widths and tcw of each band. I don't have the info on the melee size at home-my husband has all the appraisal info at his office.
top band- 4.6mm 2.5 tcw
middle band 2.2mm .5 tcw
bottom band 2mm 1.2 tcw


----------



## Contessa

Babilu said:


> Here's my band (which I shouldn't be wearing yet...oppssiii!). It's the 3mm from Tiffany. Engagement ring also from Tiffany.
> 
> and this one is the one I wish to get once we have our first baby (in a few years)..hopefully a daughter so I can pass it down to her:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP02092&mcat=148204&cid=287462&search_params=s+5-p+8-c+287462-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Bad girl! Bad Girl Babilu!!! 

I wear my Schlumberger 16-stone X-O platinum on the right (my DREAM band   )

But since seeing Nutcracker's pix, I may have to add a Celebration ring or two to umm......keep my e-ring secure, ya know??!!!!! That's totally "rationalize-able" right girls???!!!!


----------



## Nutcracker

Contessa said:


> I may have to add a Celebration ring or two to umm......keep my e-ring secure, ya know??!!!!! That's totally "rationalize-able" right girls???!!!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

please could someone tell me is avril's ring actually from tiffany ??!!!
or is it just similar
do tiffany actually sell her exact rings?
i wonder how much they are?


----------



## ame

Avril's whole wedding set (ering and her wbands) is from Cartier.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swooooooooooooooooooning.


----------



## megs0927

Here is my 16 stone in platinum and sapphire legacy ring.  I wear them both on my right hand.

Wow my hands look dry


----------



## bougiekat

I have a question about eternity stacking rings.  Any tips on how much to increase the size when purchasing them?  I have 4 on my finger, about 1.6mm each.  2 are a 7 and two are a 7 1/2.  I'm suprised that they are feeling tight on my hand together.  I want to purchase two more (I think I will re-gift the two size 7's).

Would you recommend two 7 1/2's and 2 8's?  Or just get one more 7 1/2 and one in size 8?  I don't know if it will be too big. It's so hard to tell!! Thanks for any tips!


----------



## labrillant

If the ones you have are feeling a little tight, you probably want to go up 1/2 to a whole size.  The stack rings I have vary in size by 1/2 size, as some are pushed to the more fatty part of my finger.  It works well for me, and they don't look like different sizes when on my finger.


----------



## Candice0985

I agree, when I plan on stacking rings I always go up usually one whole size so I can stack 4 or even 5 together. I have a set of 3 all diamond and sapphire combos and one is thicker then the other two so those I sized 3/4 of a size up.
the more rings I stack the higher I go in size.


----------



## pws22

Hi ladies, do you think putting my wedding band, engagement ring and celebration all together looks weird?I know it is very common to do so but I think it looks weird because of my wedding band.
My DH wanted me to have the exact same wedding band as his that's why he picked the platinum plain wedding band from Tiffany. Sweet thought but of cos I would rather have a diamond one. 
I received my celebration ring after the birth of my DS. This time he got me a diamond one cos he knew how much I wanted my wedding band to be a diamond one too. At that time my fingers were swollen and it felt like I can never wear my wedding band again!!! So I had no problem matching my E ring and celebration ring together. 

After 5 months post birth, I tried putting on wedding band and guess what? It fits!!! And now I'm in this situation with the 3 rings.. 

Should I stack them and wear them all on my left ring finger? Or wear the wedding band and E ring on my left and wear the celebration ring on my right ? 

I would really like to know what do u girls think. Please comment  thanks for letting me share .


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I think I would prefer it without the first band, it is sort of wide. But all your rings are lovely.


----------



## jbweyer

I think it looks fine. But it's more about how you feel and your comfort level. Your rings are all beautiful though.


----------



## grace04

Beautiful rings!  I think I might like it better without the first band (the one closest to your palm).  But I don't dislike all three of them together.  It's just a matter of what you think looks and feels best.  It definitely doesn't look weird with all three.


----------



## bagladyseattle

They all look very nice.  I like the stack stack without the plain wedding band because it's wider than your celebration ring and the shank of your ering ring. I think
Your ering and celebration ring compliment well together.


----------



## Swanky

I like the 3! But I'd stack the bands together personally.


----------



## Junkenpo

Looks gorgeous to me!


----------



## Crystalina

I love this stack!  So pretty!!! 

Enjoy it and wear it in good health!


----------



## pws22

Thank you ladies for your opinion.... Yes I agree the wedding band is abit thick.. All 3 of them are as important and meaningful to me that's why I wear them on the same finger  I guess I will see if I can get use to this combination


----------



## Jesssh

Strictly for aesthetics, I would wear the two bands on one finger and the e-ring on another. Is that taboo? I know nothing.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I have a similar stack and I don't wear the three together. Some days I wear my two bands, and some days I wear my ER and my eternity band.  Wear whatever makes you happy!


----------



## Swanky

if you like the fun of stacking bands that aren't matchy matchy then one being thicker isn't a problem, doesn't bother me at all personally!
But I think the 2 bands together on either side would look best, _to me_.
When I stack mine I stack the bands first, then put on my e-ring.


----------



## skyqueen

I like the e-ring and diamond band together the best.
Your e-ring is gorgeous!!!


----------



## dancingtiffany

You've got three pretty rings! I think it looks fine stacked together, although you can also try putting the wedding band on your other hand.


----------



## seeminglysweet

I think it looks good. Maybe switching the order around would make it flow better? I'd try e-ring, wedding band, then Diamond eternity band.


----------



## sammy007

I think it looks lovely, you could also switch the 2 outside bands to mix it up 

Pretty though


----------



## advokaitplm

Is the migraine wedding band comfortable? And what size is yours? 
I think they look lovely together.


----------



## alessia70

i like the mix of different bands. if its comfortable on you, then why not? i mix yellow gold with white gold bands too  

btw, i really like your engagement ring setting! it looks really blingy but dainty at the same time   did you have it custom made?


----------



## ririan

I like all three rings stacked together ... it looks really stylish! I do agree with seeminglysweet though, maybe u can try putting ering first, wedding band and then the celeb ring ... i think its going to look fabulous!


----------



## LVoeletters

I also prefer the stack without the first band. If it was thinner I would be more inclined to stack the 3 together.


----------



## Bagbug

I like the stack.  Maybe the other way?


----------



## lvchicago

I think all 3 together are very pretty


----------



## bucha

The combination of all 3 looks good on you!


----------



## Kissmark

Not weird at all IMO. You can wear them all together, or mix them up a bit for variety. And your ering is gorgeous!


----------



## Myrkur

You could wear you E-ring and celebration ring together and put your wedding band on a necklace.


----------



## OlgaMUA

If i had to wear all three, i think i would do..

Stone band closest .. Then plain band, then diamond (furthest away)


----------



## niry84

Hello girls!
I got my eternity band last month and i would like to stack another eternity..
I had thought about an eternity with rubies..
My eternity is in white gold with 24 Diamonds (0,06 ct each one)..i was thinking about a ROSE GOLD eternity with 24 rubies..what do you think?!..better in white gold?
Any suggestion?
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## ame

I think the red will stand out more in white gold but that's me.


----------



## Greentea

Ditto Ame


----------



## mangowife

Maybe depends on the color of the rubies?

But in general, I'd prefer them in white gold


----------



## AndieAbroad

I also think rubies look best in white gold...

The problem you might run into setting them in rose gold is that the more intense shade of red-pink in the rubies will make the rose gold look more orange by comparison, and the rubies look more shallow because there isn't enough contrast to the setting.

There might be a happy compromise? There is something very elegant and vintage about them set in yellow, as well: http://www.rubylane.com/item/518197-RGA08311V/Vintage-Ruby-Eternity-Band-18k


----------



## friday13bride

I would prefer it in White gold. I have a sapphire/ diamond eternity band in white gold and love it.


----------



## ame

I think it will depend on the ruby shade. I just think if you are going to get rubies, you want them to REALLY stand out and I feel like getting any other metal color than white, you will have the redness competing...if that makes sense.


----------



## niry84

Thank you very much ladies!!..i really liked your comments!!..i think i Will go for rubies and white gold..i thought about rose gold only because red/rose could match toghether For the similar tone..but apparently looks better with WG!!

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi, I was given a ruby n diamond three stone ring as a push present. The jeweler also recommended using white gold to my hubby. Suggested that the overall look will be more contemporary. Of course, this depends if you are going after a contemporary look or otherwise. Have fun deciding!


----------



## LaurieLou

diamondharmony.com has a lot of stackables. I love rose gold, but with diamonds and maybe pink sapphire.


----------



## HeidiD

Next month dh and I will be celebrating our 15th anniversary and I'm hoping to get a ring that will look beautiful stacked with the anniversary band that I wear all the time that he got me for our 5th...here's a link to what I have.

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ring+shared&search=1

Honestly, I don't wear my engagement set often anymore. I love the anniversary band and since I got it ten years ago I almost always wear it on it's own...but I'm thinking I might like something to pair with it...but I really don't know what!  I know you ladies here know your jewelry so I'm hoping for suggestions.  My style is simple, classic, and feminine.  I'd like to keep the budget to $2000 or less.  All suggestions very appreciated as I really have no idea what I'm looking for!


----------



## rainrowan

Have you looked at Tiffany's stacked bands? 

I think to offset the shared prong, a pink or blue sapphire/diamond channel set band might be nice.

It would look great paired with a extra wide platinum band as well, for a modern minimalism.


----------



## burberryprncess

It's hard to stay within $2,000 with Tiffany unless you go for Elsa Peretti line.  Have you consider Van Cleef perlee?  I love the style.

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2982/Perlée ring, medium model

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2980/Perlée ring, medium model


----------



## HeidiD

burberryprncess said:


> It's hard to stay within $2,000 with Tiffany unless you go for Elsa Peretti line.  Have you consider Van Cleef perlee?  I love the style.
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2982/Perlée ring, medium model
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2980/Perlée ring, medium model


I'm definitely not limiting myself to only Tiffanys! 
I love this ring you posted...so glad I asked here. I knew I'd get suggestions that I'd never even think of.


----------



## burberryprncess

If you are not opposed to mixing metals, here's a popular one to stack up with.

http://www.cartier.us/collections/jewelry/collections/love/love-rings/b4085200-love-wedding-band


----------



## mangowife

Hi Ladies - I've been searching and searching to no avail... hope you can help!

I recall a thread where someone posted her stack of bezet rings (I think they were from T&Co) - one was a heart, another a round and I don't recall the third shape.  She had great pics and I believe some were modeling pics of the stack.

I also seem to remember the poster's name started with an "e" (not the OP though).

I also believe the thread was about something different entirely, but somehow the topic moved onto bezets from T&Co...

I have a radiant yellow diamond in a simple bezel setting and thin band, and am considering getting a similar one in a heart shape.  I'm unsure about how they'd stack and am looking for reference pics.

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## MyDogTink

Was it in 'show us your yellow diamonds'? I vaguely remember a Tiffany yellow diamond bezet in the thread. You are probably better searching in google by ' purse forum show us your yellow diamonds'


----------



## Candice0985

^ I agree...ooohh who was that!? she had a stack of 3 bezet rings 1 yellow diamond and 2 white diamonds!


----------



## Candice0985

found it! it was axewoman!
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffany-heart-bezet-782046.html

her pics are deleted though....maybe she can reload them if someone PM's her?

the thread is titled "tiffany heart bezet"


----------



## mangowife

Nice Candice0985!!!  I can't seem to PM her, though... can you?


----------



## Candice0985

i'll try! love her rings, especially her new yellow diamond bezet...sooo pretty!


----------



## Junkenpo

a google image search revealed this.... also a good reason to always watermark images (though I'm guilty of not doing it so much anymore... i wish tpf had a way to upload photos and watermark at the same time).


----------



## mangowife

That's great, thank you!!!  May I ask what search criteria you used?  I looked through pages and pages of Google images!  I used "bezel stack", "heart bezel", "heart bezet", "bezet stack", etc...


----------



## axewoman

Here you go:


----------



## mangowife

LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!!  Thank you axewoman!  Also, candice and junkenpo!  Now, onto drooling and perhaps some fun decision making...


----------



## mangowife

My initial thoughts are - white diamond heart bezel set in white gold, or brown diamond heart bezel set in yellow gold (or white gold)?  Hmmm....


----------



## Candice0985

mangowife said:


> My initial thoughts are - white diamond heart bezel set in white gold, or brown diamond heart bezel set in yellow gold (or white gold)?  Hmmm....



white diamond heart in WG!


----------



## pree

I love rings! 

I have some wide band rings but also like the look of stacking rings which can be worn together for a dramatic look or just 1 or 2 rings for a more 'quiet' look.

I have admired the Tiffany celebration rings but more than 1 of the rings would be $$$!


----------



## pree

I have my eternity ring for more than 10 years now and always wanted something to stack it with!
I was at a local jewelry shop 2 days ago and got my wish!
I'll post photos soon!


----------



## pree

This is my eternity ring


----------



## pree

This is my new stack


----------



## pree

More rings!


----------



## pree

Sorry for the large size of my pictures!


----------



## smallfry

Gorgeous!!!  I love stacking rings too.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

pree said:


> More rings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501946
> View attachment 2501947



Love these, who makes them?


----------



## pree

Thanks! It's made by a jewelry shop in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


----------



## pree

I bought 2 first and then went back for 2 more. I couldn't resist it!


----------



## karo

pree said:


> More rings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501946
> View attachment 2501947


Love these! Really gorgeous!


----------



## pree

Thanks Karo!
The rings are very narrow and the diamonds small but that makes them beautiful and delicate!
It's my first piece of rose gold jewelry and I love it! I've admired and tried on pink gold Cartier jewelry before but have not purchased rose gold / pink gold in the past.


----------

